# Mcintosh MC4000M



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Damn!

McIntosh MC4000M 6-channel 4x100W + 2x300W Amplifier - eBay (item 320503028076 end time Mar-23-10 20:00:30 PDT)

This is the most I have seen one go for in quite a bit! :mean:
I guess I will stick with my 406's! 


(Amp-lust)


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess you didn't see this one then. 
Rare MCINTOSH MC4000M Excellent Car Power Amp 6 Channel - eBay (item 370348251184 end time Mar-21-10 13:34:20 PDT)
It ended 2 days ago for $2,245.00 PLUS $199 shipping.

I've had two MC4000Ms, I wish I could have gotten that much for either of them. Maybe things are turning around.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

I did see that one, but stopped looking early on...

Tried to do a deal on one that was BIN for $1700 a month or two ago. He reposted & I was ready to pull the "bing=8%" trigger, and he removed it the next day. Oh well! Should just be happy with what I have


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

are the Mcintosh amps that good? I heard a few smaller ones and was not super impressed. Maybe it was the speakers they were using?


----------



## e36bumpin (Mar 20, 2008)

What a sexy ass amp...


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice amp and all but rediculuos price for what you get imo. There are tons of amps that can do what that amp can do at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

They may be able to do what the McIntosh can do but they sure dont hold the value.


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

Apparently this is the case, lol. They are sexy looking amps, if you have a minivan to fit them into.


----------



## jdubbau (Jan 28, 2009)

Been wanting to try a Mc


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Did you see the sellers feedback profile? It's Horrible as far I am concerned.

Also another point - the Guy sells over seas almost exclusively, he only sells items that are 2 and three dollar Items it seems.

Also, I went back page after page and cannot find a feedback for this amp.

All The signs point to this being Totally Bogus. If I were a gambling man (And don't think I am not... LOL ) I'd say that this seller is full of crap - Never sold this amp , never paid the fees " canceled the bids that he Made himself through a false eBay account or a buddies eBay account for some unknown purpose. 

I don't know why people do this. Makes no sense to me but they do it all the time.

Just thought I would throw that 2 cents in, I pick up on these things as i roll through life and wonder what the hell peoples problem are. LOL... They are like teenage drama queen wanna bee's. I guess it gives them some kind of thrill or something. Possibly they just wanted to have the story to tell or some other weird thing.

anyway - Hope this makes you check it out and Go ... Um. Yup. LOL

imeverlast. If I had this amp You would have to pay me this kind of change to get it away from me... LOL Or shoot me dead and take it. *


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone know how many mcintosh made , they seem to be popping up for sale all over recently


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

imeverlast said:


> *Did you see the sellers feedback profile? It's Horrible as far I am concerned.
> 
> Also another point - the Guy sells over seas almost exclusively, he only sells items that are 2 and three dollar Items it seems.
> 
> ...


That seller is legit. I have done several high end amp deals with him and they all went very smooth. He owns some very nice equipment. 

I wanted to buy that 4000, but the price got out of my comfort level considering the condition. If he got paid for it, he did VERY well on that amp.


----------



## kenham40 (May 26, 2009)

Heya MACS! I thought I would let you know those 3-way dyns are finally going in. I moved and had to get settled and such. The wife is 12 weeks pregnant so it's now or never. I will be posting a build log on how everything works out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Very Nice. Someone just picked up a gem.


----------

